# Who practices the most here on the average day?



## pjk (Mar 26, 2006)

Post here will how much time you spend working with the cube on the average day. Thanks


----------



## dougreed (Mar 26, 2006)

Anywhere from 0 mins to 30 mins on average. Most days, closer to zero.

-Doug


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 26, 2006)

it kinda depends really. On my days off, I generally practice for maybe 2-4 hours. When I work, only a few solves here and there. It also depends on whether I have competition to prepare for. 

I bet Craig will win this.. maybe the question to ask is, how often do you NOT practice.. heheh...


----------



## pjk (Mar 26, 2006)

haha. I'd say 30min-2hrs on the average day. Probably 45 minutes average.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 27, 2006)

I saw this thread and was like, I win...And then Frank's post made me laugh soooo hard...hehehe...I think I win this one hands down...Or Ravi, but I don't think so...I practice over an hour everyday at school, On the school bus for 15-30 minutes, depending, at lunch I often cube, when I come home from school I am either on the computer talking about cubing, or practicing, for like, 5-6 hours...On the weekend, I wake up at like...8 or 9 and am on the computer/cubing/talking about cubing for probably 10+ hours in the day...My parents think I'm getting carpal tunnel, where would they get a crazy Idea like that??? Hehehe...do I win???


----------



## Joël (Mar 27, 2006)

Well.. On a good cubing day, I can cube for hours and hours... Like.. 5 hours a day, maybe. But when I have more important things to do, I can easily not touch the cube for a few days. So it really depends on my schedule .

- Jo?l.


----------



## Joël (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kal El_@Mar 26 2006, 08:01 PM
> * I bet Craig will win this.. *


 Hahaha.. Where does it say this is a competition, Frank?


----------



## AbelBrata (Mar 27, 2006)

When I was a college student, I used to practice every single day... LOL
I remember... when I had 2 days off, I did cubing non-stop from morning to evening...only paused for eating... and taking a bath of course. hehehe
On another day, I did about 20 averages (12 solves each) not including non average solves 
Sadly, I don't have enough time to practice nowadays...


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Mar 27, 2006)

All the day in the Trafficjam...in french : "Vive la vie Parisienne" !!

Guillaume.


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 27, 2006)

heheh... ok. I should not have put that Craig would win.. But I bet he does practice the most. I wonder where I got the idea it was a competition.. I am an impulsive typist.


----------



## burntbizzkit (Mar 27, 2006)

Last week, I didn't touch the cube once, but I would say I average about 1-2 hours a day.


----------



## Richard (Mar 28, 2006)

I bet i've been cubing about an average of 2 hours a day ever since i started (about 2 months ago). Although, when i have pre-calculus you can add another 1 1/2 hours to that avg, because i cube nonstop in the class, lol, it's SOOOOOOO boring!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 28, 2006)

On average 5 hours. Up to 8 hours on good days.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 30, 2006)

Who is KRN??? And Frank: the subject is: Who practices the most here on the average day, I thot it was a "competition" too...meh...Great minds think alike...so I'm smart too


----------



## Cubefactor (Mar 30, 2006)

Probably 45 minutes a day on average, a bit more recently. It helps when you only sleep 4 hours a day. Woo!


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CraigBouchard_@Mar 29 2006, 11:11 PM
> * Who is KRN??? *


 My name is Andrew Kang. Krnballerzzz my universal name (AIM Yahoo). Just answering ur quesiton.


----------



## Erik (Apr 1, 2006)

They cube time is different every day, mostly more than an hour. Sometimes 3 hours, sometimes 30 min. Next week I'll be away and wont take my cube with me, it'll be hard to have to cube with me  Maybe it's good to don't touch a cube for a couple of days. Otherwise it will be an obsession  while it is all about the fun after all.


----------



## Raltenbach (Jan 8, 2008)

I go to a coffee shop near my work every day for a few hours before my shift. Usually three hours a day. Most of that time is spent cubing. On the weekends my wife and I both get a few additional hours of practice in. The time investment has paid off. I started learning the cube about a month ago, average solve time of three to four minutes. Now I have it down to about a minute on average. Many sub 60 solves. Now my daily practice is centered around speeding up my first cross and getting down a few new finger tricks. Funny that my f2l pairs come together faster than my opening cross. If I keep at it like I have been I'm sure I'll get below 30 sec. Plus, cubing in the morning is a great way to get the brain juice flowing!


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 8, 2008)

I practice on city transit, when I get a seat. So that is about 20-30 minutes. Then when I get to school I do for about 20 minutes. Then the total for all my classes is about 30 minutes. And when I get home, I usually do for about 30 minutes to an hour, unless I have no homework. Then about an hour to 2 hours. So it is about and hour forty to about three fifty. But I don't usually cube more than 2 and a half a day.


----------



## tegalogic (Jan 8, 2008)

I practice 50 cubes daily, normally, but sometimes 100. If I still have more time, I go to about 120 cubes. I don't know how long this takes; most of it is probably doing nothing and scrambling 

I do about 15 cubes at school, but that doesn't count as practice because I just go slowly.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jan 8, 2008)

On the average day, I don't touch them. Only on the weekends. Like, I surf the forums during my 5 minute break every 90 minutes I study. If I cube, I have to take an average, or actually accomplish something. I only cube during weekends I am free.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 8, 2008)

Craig, Andrew, you are not even near a win (this is a comp, I'm sure).

I use normaly about 10-15 hours a day cubing!!

My longest streak is some 36-40 hours: on the way to Helsinki open last year, all night (me and Mikael Öhman), only stoped to get of the boat and to the competition, cubing all day at competiton, only stopped to get back to the boat to Stockholm again and then cubed all night on the way home. (I think Mikael practice even more than I do, honestly =)

Ok, most time my cubing is looking for algs and learning new methods I create so it's not really practising, rather developing.


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 8, 2008)

30 min each day average. I hope I could have more time.


----------



## sahunhong (Jan 8, 2008)

3-4hrs a day.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 8, 2008)

I practice every chance I get which is about 8 hours a day. (Im in school right now lol.)


----------



## Dene (Jan 8, 2008)

tegalogic said:


> I do about 15 cubes at school, but that doesn't count as practice because I just go slowly.


I beg to differ - This sort of practise is useful for F2L practise, finger trick practise, and lookahead practise.

I guess I get in a good 4 hours most days (because it's holidays). Or else higher. On a bad day maybe only 1 hour.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 8, 2008)

Woot, thread necro.

When I do practice (rarely), it's something like an average of 12... Maybe that's why I haven't had much progress lately.


----------



## alexc (Jan 8, 2008)

I practice between 1-2 hours during the week and maybe 3 on the weekend.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 9, 2008)

i do a fair few hours, maybe solving, maybe 5 mins a day learning algs  but i get whined at in college for doing it around campus


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 9, 2008)

My practice routine also depends on how much I am working that week. On light work-weeks I practice minimum 1 hour per day, with some days as many as 2-3 hours. On really crazy weeks I either practice around 1 hour every other day, or maybe only 20-30 minutes per day. On my days off I can easily practice 4-6 hours, and sometimes as much as 8.

At my peak practicing back when I was in college I practiced minimum 3-4 hours per day.

Chris


----------



## hdskull (Jan 9, 2008)

Usually 1 hour a day.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 9, 2008)

I only practice 4x4 and 5x5 nowadays.

Maybe three solves a day on each; it's not enough, but schoolwork is taking precedence.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 9, 2008)

i usually cube for about 45 minutes straight on good days but sometimes i dont cube at all because of school work and book reports


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2008)

Other than online competitions, I practice less than a half hour per day. But the online competitions are far and away the bulk of my practice. I figure I spent about 10 hours this week on the first of the forum's competitions this year (including scrambling time, warmups, etc.). And I spend another 2 1/2 hours a week on Ryan Heise's competitions. So that's a little less than 2 hours per day on online competitions. So around 2 hours a day, I guess.

Clearly, I spend too much of my time doing big cubes BLD.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 9, 2008)

it really depends on the day. Today I only have one period of class but some days I have 5 periods...
But I get in a lot of cubing! I do at least an average of 50 OH. plus all the other solves I do I don't time like if i pick up a 4x4 or 5x5 or cube slowly while bored or whatever. I would say maybe 2 hours minimum.


----------



## brad711 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Practice Time*

30 Minutes if I have a lot of homework, up to maybe 2 hours if I have none.


----------



## Y2k (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm pretty steady on my practice. I bring my cube to school, get in one solve before school, (I don't get into school until like 2 minutes before it starts) Cube and solve maybe 5-10 times slowly in study hall, maybe 10-20 solves at lunch, 2-3 solves in my class after lunch, one or two in the locker room, then about 5 times waiting for the bus. So maybe 30-40 solves at school and I do an odd solve here and there at home.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jan 10, 2008)

I practice around 30 minutes a day.
When I have more time, I practice almost an hour.

My big problem is that I rarely take averages.
Only every 3 or 4 days, I take an averages.


----------



## icke (Jan 10, 2008)

i take avg every now and then. i dont really practice in the sence of sitting down and keep on cubing. i usually have my cube on me somewhere and whenever i have a change to cube i do so. sometimes i sit down and take some times on the pc then i cube around one hour. since i m kind of busy and some of my friends dont like to see me cube all the time my number of solves got down a bit but i will start practicing more after i saw how much other people cube


----------



## martian (Jan 12, 2008)

I practice about 1 hour every day. (I also bring my cube to school) On weekend I practice about 2 hours. When I have a lot of homework, I scarcely have time to practice........... But I am getting serious at speedcubing now, so I think I need to spend more time on practicing the cube.


----------



## MusicCube (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I am very inconsistant. Sometiems I'll cube for like 6 hours a day, but then school and music lacks. And then I focus on school and music like I should, and cubing lacks.

I need a happy medium


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 13, 2008)

for me there's an average holiday and there's an average school-day.

Average holiday i do around 4 average of twelves in front of my com,
a bunch of fewest moves petrus solves in front of my tv and 
practice my OLLs and PLLs before i go to sleep.

Average schoolday you just cut down from 4 to 2 averages of 12.


----------

